# Digital Transmitter work on KXTV (Sacramento)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just as a FYI from the KXTV website:

*Work to Affect News10's Digital Signal This Week*


> Work scheduled to start this week on News10's main DTV tower is expected to affect News10's digital signal beginning Monday.
> 
> Viewers already receiving News10 digital programming on channel 10.1 through a DTV converter box or over the air will see disruptions or snowy pictures Monday through Wednesday between 8 a.m. and 4 p.m. each day. Televisions that receive News10's signal via cable or satellite service will not be affected. The work will also not affect viewers of News10's analog signal.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

You can tell that was written by the promotions department, without verifying the copy with the engineering department.

"Snowy Pictures"...that doesn't happen with digital TV.

Pixel blocking yes, snow and ghosting, no.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> You can tell that was written by the promotions department, without verifying the copy with the engineering department.
> 
> "Snowy Pictures"...that doesn't happen with digital TV.
> 
> Pixel blocking yes, snow and ghosting, no.


Add also - "no picture".


----------

